# Norco Six



## erbsensuppe (19. Mai 2009)

hi
ich hab nen Six three von 2007, 
weiss einer obs große unterschiede zwischen dem Six One / Two / Three nur von Rahmen her, 
ich mein unterschiedliche ausfrässungen oda so...


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Erbsensuppe

Gemäss unseren Infos sind Norco Six 1, Norco Six 2 und Norco Six 3 des Jahrgangs 2007 vom Rahmen 
her identisch und unterscheiden sich einzig vom Aufbau her.

Haben Dir die drei Pics angehängt. Finde die 10 Unterschiede ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbsensuppe (20. Mai 2009)

ah das freut  vielen dank 

mfg erbsensuppe


----------



## thorstenfels (21. August 2009)

habe bei wittich nachgefragt und die haben mir gesagt, das das steuerrohr beim six 3 durchgehend ist und beim six1-2 hat es oben und unten eine wulst. von der stabilität her sind sie aber identisch


----------

